

Android Developer Income Reports Are Dead - awolf
http://www.kreci.net/reports/income-reports-are-dead-long-live-progress-reports/

======
poppysan
It really sucks to hear that. I really enjoyed all of your reports. Good luck
with your future endeavors and keep us all notified!

~~~
kreci
Thanks. Unfortunately reports in previous form gave me more troubles than
profits. So I need to change the concept.

